# My cories may be breeding



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guys, I have 2 bronze cories and one of them is nudging the other one with his head and pushing the other around. I read about something like this in Lei's post and his cories were spawning when this happened. Could mine be too?

Also, the smaller one (which might be the female) is swimming up and down the side of my tank and around the middle of the tank...maybe she's looking for a spot to deposit the eggs? Also if you use a razorblade to scoop out the eggs will that not pop the eggs? (gross)

How many days would it usually take for the eggs to hatch and how much are, average, in a clutch?


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Corys can spawn for up to several hours in a T position so unless you've seen that, you really can't be sure.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

usually the smaller more slender fish is the male...yours may be going through the ritual...they will lay eggs on the glass or on plant leaves or lift tubes or even on the heater...
they will take about 3-4 days to hatch relative to tank temp....if you are not prepared for fry ; just leave them in the main tank...i see a lot of people that want to breed their fish but are unwilling to prepare properly....
you will need another tank with a sponge filter and a heater as well as some extremely fine food formulated specifically for fry...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I do have a under gravel filter and I will probably keep them in my breeding net. Now they are swimming just around the middle of the tank. It's been a while, shouldn't it have been done already? 

Loha, could you send some plecocaine to the next GAAS meeting too?


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

graceful.04 said:


> Corys can spawn for up to several hours in a T position so unless you've seen that, you really can't be sure.


They're not in a T its more like a sloppy one. Like an L


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pleco,
My video will show all about breeding cories (although the breeders name was changed to Scleromystax Barbatus). It will show you feeding/courtship/T-position/egg carrying/egg placement/ AND... if you look close... there's 2 tanks of Barbatus (side by side) spawning at the same time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF0kRE_mJ_Y&feature=player_embedded#!


----------

